# اعادة تدوير المعادن بالصهر



## على هارون (17 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم

اريد معلومات عن اعادة تدوير المعادن (الومنيوم -انتيمون -زنك-نحاس )من الخردة باستخدام الصهر مع توضيح انواع الأفران والكيماويات المستخدمة وطريقة سير العملية.

ادعو كل الإخوة المهندسين من ذوى الخبرة فى هذا المجال للمشاركة باى معلومات او مواقع او كتب او جهات استشارية فى هذا المجال

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
*


----------

